# Venturing Crew needs a ride



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Daughters Venturing Crew 689 of pensacola are planning a camping trip at Fort Pickens March 7 & 8 looking for someone to give them a ride to and pick up... About 10 people are going.. any volunteers????


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump hope you get your ride. I was going to be in town, I would volunteer


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We can pick you all up the morningor the afternoon of the 8th and deliver all to Sherman's Cove if that helps. Sorry about saturday, if you can go over around 05:30 or so. I can drop you all off before we head offshore. Just let us know if this help's. Gene


----------

